# pull behind DR type mower



## brokengeiger (Mar 1, 2011)

I want to quickly scorch my brush and scrub. I figured the best way would be to rent a pull behind version of a dr mower. The nearest rental shop has push behind version of a dr mower.

Any suggestions


----------



## ErnieS (Jun 1, 2011)

What do you have to pull it with?


----------



## brokengeiger (Mar 1, 2011)

Silly me, I should have mentioned.

It is nothing big, a garden tractor, troy bilt ltx 18Hp 42. I'm also open to diy suggestions and trickery that I've never run into.


----------

